
Fork Over Passwords or Pay the Price, New Zealand Tells Travelers - bobsil1
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/02/world/asia/new-zealand-passwords-devices.html
======
gravy
Same discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18112734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18112734)

~~~
tom_
What a very good way to put it.

------
buboard
Easy peasy, I would pay $3000 to bring my terrorist organizations nuke plans
from NZ in the dropbox folder where i downloaded them from instagram. Because
that's how real terrorists do it.

~~~
ticmasta
but they won't look at cloud storage (honest - the law even says so) so why
don't you just leave those plans on the server until you're through customs -
of course than you have to go to all the trouble of, ya know, clicking a
hyperlink...

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
You seem certain that they won't look at cloud storage. I say Snowden
revelations suggests we assume they can look at cloud storage. Even if NZ
can't, US or EU or whoever else has access will share with an allied state.

------
Ralfp
But this is okay! After all if you are not breaking the law, you have nothing
to hide, and no reason to feel worried! Privacy is smoke screen criminals are
making up to obstruct the justice!

~~~
plink
Also, if you aren't rich and can't afford security work arounds, your paltry
bank accounts can't be seriously injured by bad government actors who might be
tempted to sell your info to identity thieves.

~~~
HBlix
All I know is that this makes me feel safer, because as we know New Zealand is
_the_ number one target and nexus of international terrorism. With this move,
I suspect peace will break out in the Middle East within days, weeks at most.

------
medecau
I'm not sure how it works with other password managers but 1password allows
you to set certain "vaults" to travel mode.

See: [https://support.1password.com/travel-
mode/](https://support.1password.com/travel-mode/)

~~~
plink
Good to know. Does LastPass have such a feature?

------
cmurf
Tedious but doable is wiping devices before arrival, so they end up seeing a
"stock" device with no personal data.

I'm rather surprised to discover on my Lineage OS 14.1 phone, that Settings >
Backup & reset > Factory data reset > RESET PHONE does not actually delete
everything like the description suggests: following such a reset, I still see
files in the Files app when I click on my phone model: all of those
directories still contain files and photos. So...yeah.

In theory when reformatting from TWRP, the mkfs should come with a trim
command that ought to blow away all user data and the cache. But the thing is,
you have to know what to format because Android has so many goddamn
partitions.

Next chapter is when they demand you give them your social media account
credentials. What you don't have a Facebook account? Liar! Off to prison!

------
em3rgent0rdr
I think the smarter terrorists will easily find ways around this. For instance
by encoding the secret info inside of publicly accessible images via
Steganography:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography)

------
cryoshon
hm, won't be going to NZ any time soon as a result. shame, i hear it's
beautiful.

~~~
ticmasta
or you could go and, GASP! leave your phone at home...

~~~
tandr
You cannot "leave" your passwords at home

------
jarfil
And just like that, New Zealand has entered my list of no-fly countries.

~~~
escherplex
Part of the plot. See _The Super Rich of Silicon Valley Have a Doomsday Escape
Plan_ in Bloomberg online from a month ago. After all, they have their
underground NZ bunkers and everyone else should just go away. /s (just
kidding)

